# New Superman movie in the works....



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.syfyportal.com/article.php?id=1426

Anything has to be better than Superman IV.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The first two I liked. But Hollywood is beating this stuff to death. I can only imagine what Hollywood will do to him. They really did a number on the Batman Movies.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I thought Superman was in a wheelchair?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

James_F said:


> I thought Superman was in a wheelchair?


With the "magic of the movies" just about anything can happen - and frequently does!


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Is this the same Superman movie that was in the works about 5 years ago and was supposed to star Nick Cage? I think they were planning on changing the man of steels image and updating it to the new comic series.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nope.... Whole new story. That was was tossed out (Thank God.... They did have to pay off Cage who had a Pay or Play clause)


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

James_F said:


> I thought Superman was in a wheelchair?


 Even the handicapped, er, differently abled, can run past locomotives, fly fast enough to go backward in time, and play foil to Richard Pryor. Not that they would want to if they looked at it all in retrospect.

BTW, Cage would have been the most amazingly inane Superman yet and totally finished off the DC franchise as if The Flash didn't drive a stake through it or Batman chop it off at the knees. Meanwhile Marvel adatations continue to soar...


----------

